# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Компания Mozilla опубликовала Firefox 7

## olejah

Компания Mozilla выпустила очередную версию своего web-обозревателя Firefox 7. Основной чертой нового продукта считается ускоренное быстродействие и использование меньшего количества оперативной памяти.

 Улучшению производительности Firefox обязан MemShrink, новому проекту Mozilla. Целью данного проекта является уменьшение потребления системных ресурсов. Сотрудники Mozilla отмечают, что новая версия обозревателя будет оказывать значительно меньшее воздействие на систему в случае длительной работы приложения, при одновременной работе большого количества окон и при одновременной работе большого количества программ.

 Компания отмечает устранение ряда недоработок в движке Java. Отработана проблема чрезмерной фрагментации данных в процессе хранения одномегабайтных блоков для системных объектов. Фрагментация вызывалась из-за смешивания постоянных и временных данных.

 Новый обозреватель, разработанный для всех платформ, можно скачать с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Юльча

у меня почему-то дома фаерфокс сам обновился до версии 7, а на работе лис 6.2 пишет что новых обновлений нет :O

----------


## olejah

У меня и на никсах и на винде сам не обновлялся, по крайней мере вчера проверял, не было. Скачивал вручную и устанавливал.

----------

